# 2 things help



## ksicard (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok I have a 175g tank and i do waterchanges twice a month and everything is healthy but 2 things. My snowflake eel suddenly stopped eating it has been 3 days since he stopped and now he just kinda sits in the corner of the tank all day motionless when he is normally in his rock and activally swimming around all day. Also my anomne not sure how to spell it (bubble tip anomne) isnt looking to good i got him yesterday and has shrunk in size and at first my salinty was a bit high so i did quick water change off and brought it down to 1.023 which is good and from my last anomne same kind it died in a similar way it shrank till it dissapeared and i am not sure what to do because all my fish and exotic plants/coral/clams are perfectly fine and eating.

also now after the waterchange a cpl hours later he has grown in size a little bit but i still am concerned any suggestions and eel is in same state and he wont accept the silversides i try to feed him which he normally loves.

Also i forgot to add I have all the correct living condtions like i have sump/skimmer/metal heldites/w flourescent lights/100lbs of live rock/the tank has been up and running for 6years/and i have done 2 waterchanges today to get salinty right and my water quality is fine. I have the buble tip for 2 days now and the eel for 6 months.


----------



## mikedelo (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: help*

Can you give us with your water levels?

Michael


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

"my water quality is fine" tells us little if anything about the condition of your system. too many aquarists think "well, my ammonia is 0 and my nitrite is 0 and my nitrate is 10, so everything must be good". there are far too many other factors at play, and we cannot make proper suggestions based on the assumption that you are testing for everything. Please include the readings from each test that you perform including temperature

Did you properly acclimate the Anemone? Your water quality may be "fine", but your parameters may differ greatly from those in which it was kept prior. Undue stress from rapid changes in water parameters can often lead to poor animal health and/or death.


----------

